# The Walking Dead



## randomr8

http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2012/09/season-3-poster-revealed.php


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

8 more days until season 3 starts! i'm sooooo excited


----------



## TarotByTara

Holcomb Haunter said:


> 8 more days until season 3 starts! i'm sooooo excited


I can't wait. Have you read the comics at all? I was really sad with comic #100 (or was it 101? I forget... anyway, if you read the comics, you'll know what I'm talking about).


----------



## ATLfun

It was great to have the best show on TV back on tonight. :biggrinkin: I really like how Rick has developed into a stronger leader. I felt bad for Herschel tonight. 

All in all, still great to have a great show back on Sunday.


----------



## highbury

Great episode to kick off the new season. With "that certain person" experiencing his "trouble" (don't want to spoil anything for anyone who hasn't seen it yet), it really sets up some issues for later in the season.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok, so AMC doesn't play at my house. Just finished Netflix Season 2. Are the episodes available to stream from AMC the day after?


----------



## randomr8

Where do you suppose they came up with all the silencers? Seem like alot to me anyway.


----------



## Radford

Finally , something worth wathcing on Sunday nights again...... now I am awaiting Wednesday's Season 2 premier of American Horror Story..............


----------



## MommaMoose

Spiderclimber, just checked the AMC website and the episode is there.


----------



## ATLfun

randomr8 said:


> Where do you suppose they came up with all the silencers? Seem like alot to me anyway.


Funny, I thought the same thing too. It took me awhile to catch on that the season opener started after they had survived the winter scavaging around.

But where would you find silencers? I cannot believe that any local gun shops would have since I think they are against the law to sell, and why would a police station have them.

Maybe it is just one of those things you have to accept, but at least it is more coherent than LOST. :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I loved this episode, although I'm confused why husband and son hate Lori. She was told her husband was gone and then the world went to hell. She clung to Shane to protect herself and her young son. Anyway, I noticed they had silencers but didn't get a look at them. I was wondering last season why they weren't using them. You can hand make silencers from kitchen supplies. Anyone who knows guns would know how to.


----------



## randomr8

PG

Yeah. I was kinda surprised at the Lori/Rick dynamic - need to see what my daughter's take on that was. Maybe Rick's just distancing himself for harder things to come. Tanks mon for clearing up the supressor/silencer thing. Google works.


----------



## ATLfun

Apparently, the season opener of The Walking Dead was the highest rated show in basic cable history. And it was not even shown in Dish households to boot. Man, I bet Dish is sorry about that move.

Way to go Walking Dead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

PrettyGhoul said:


> I loved this episode, although I'm confused why husband and son hate Lori. She was told her husband was gone and then the world went to hell. She clung to Shane to protect herself and her young son. Anyway, I noticed they had silencers but didn't get a look at them. I was wondering last season why they weren't using them. You can hand make silencers from kitchen supplies. Anyone who knows guns would know how to.


I was so mad that Lori gave her husband a dirty look when he said he killed Shane. He was just defending himself and she knew Shane was dangerous, so I couldn't understand why she was pissed off at her husband. I was so mad the last episode, but I got over it and now I am loving the first episode of Season 3...YAY!


----------



## zombastic

I was kinda wanting to see them in the winter but oh well..I still loved it!


----------



## Saturday8pm

Another good show I don't get anymore due to the Comcast digital conversion. Everything "movie channel" was bumped up to "Digital Preferred". Grrr ...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Joiseygal said:


> I was so mad that Lori gave her husband a dirty look when he said he killed Shane. He was just defending himself and she knew Shane was dangerous, so I couldn't understand why she was pissed off at her husband. I was so mad the last episode, but I got over it and now I am loving the first episode of Season 3...YAY!


I didn't interpert it as a dirty look. I thought she looked horrified and guilt ridden. I thought the guilt was misplaced as she was told by Shane her husband had died. And Shane did nothing wrong either; had he told her the truth she would have tried to save her husband and ended up dead and probably Carl would have died too.

Shane just lost it, as most of them did, and felt he couldn't survive if Rick did. Shane just kept working himself up over and over to murder Rick over this past season. Rick knew it and kept on trying to stop him but he couldn't. Sad.


----------



## ATLfun

Here is a nice Walking Dead link about the shows recent viewership numbers and success.

http://social.entertainment.msn.com...spx?feat=188c9e5b-0dd2-4f2a-8c15-c9c9a68379ee

Funny how Rick's son has gone from being scared to use a gun to zombie sharpshooter. And Lori just kills me.

Last year she told Rick that "something" needed to be done about Shane because he considered Lori and Carl to be his. And chided Rick about not being a strong leader.

And then Rick kills Shane, and Lori acts like he is an evil monster. Women, I will never understand them. :devil:

.


----------



## stars8462

Honestly, I've been sick of Lori since the beginning of last season. She played both Rick and Shane against each other, basically resulting in Shane's death. 
I for one would be happy if her unborn child died, converted and ate it's way through her belly.....


----------



## ATLfun

Twenty minutes until episode 2 and I cannot wait. It takes a lot to tear me away from football. But unless the Falcons are playing, I will be tuned into zombie TV.

The previews had the gang running into some non-zombie people. It will be interesting to see if they are good, bad or somewhere in between.

The nice thing about not having read the comics, is that I truly have no idea where the show is going.


.


----------



## ATLfun

What a power packed episode!!!!!


I am actually watching it for the second time right now. I must have the fever to sit through this twice. There is just so much detail that I always see something new. :jol:


.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

wow, I was guessing the Hershel would die and the prisoners would kill someone else. I haven't read the comics but I have read some of the wiki stuff. I'm glad this is so different!!


----------



## ATLfun

One of the things I love most about this show is that there is never a wasted episode. Last night they introduced the "governor." We all knew that was coming, so I won't reveal some of the other interesting twists.

The show is really turning up the creepy factor, though. The scene with zombie heads in the aquariums was pretty strong for basic cable.

I hope this show has at least a six year run. I am enjoying every minute of it.


.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Lots of zombies, yay.


----------



## dudeamis

Poor Carl, that must have been so hard.


----------



## MommaMoose

Hate to say it but kinda glad Lori is gone.


----------



## Woodland Haunters

I'm not so sure Lori is '"gone". Can't wait to find out tho.


----------



## randomr8

mc1971 said:


> I'm not so sure Lori is '"gone". Can't wait to find out tho.


Yeah. When they do that off screen kill ( that really should have brought the zombies back) you can never be sure.


----------



## randomr8

THis week I liked the final 30 seconds the best out of the whole episode. I always like when they use zombie stink camouflage.


----------



## MorbidFun

Ive been enjoying the season sorry T dawg is gone


----------



## oilkann

Really sucks that we are gonna have to wait till febuary to see the rest of season 3 after the mid season show next sunday


----------



## randomr8

Yeah. what's up with that.


----------



## The-Haunter

So did we enjoy Sundays episode? One of the local theatres showed it on the big screen here watching it with other fans (and the fact that they have a full bar) made it really awesome for me.


----------



## Headless

I only just watched it tonight as we missed the start but had recorded it. Hadn't had time until now to watch it. Interesting developments.......


----------



## MrPumpkinZero

We just started watching last season, about midway through but so far we like it. I do have to say the hallucination sequences irritated me a bit.


----------



## Headless

Yes not quite sure where they are headed with that one but I guess we'll see.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Clowns in a clown car is to Zombies in a bread truck.

Did I say that right? Not sure so long ago since that type of problems in school. When Rick started seeing things only two thoughts came to my mind. 1 I wounder if this is a side affect of them having the viruse? 2: If I was part of this world I would never try to lead any group they all have very bad luck.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I liked Hershel's approach. Paraphrasing here..."Shake it off .Don't be crazy, Rick".

I'd be happy if he did that and just moved on. 
As long as they don't kill off Daryl, I'll be good.


----------



## Headless

I was interested to read somewhere that when the actors get their script each week they turn to the back page to see if they lived.... LOL I'm with you HB - Daryl would be a big loss to the show.


----------



## ATLfun

The-Haunter said:


> So did we enjoy Sundays episode? One of the local theatres showed it on the big screen here watching it with other fans (and the fact that they have a full bar) made it really awesome for me.


Man, that was a great idea by someone. In general, I feel that the episodes have been better written, and involved better paced action than some of the previous half seasons.

Though, I am over Andrea totally. I hope the Rick is going crazy phase is almost over. And I look forward to this whole Governor standoff being resolved. For me, I want to get a glimpse as to what the next adventure is going to be.

Brian


----------



## Jack Mac

I agree with you there ATLfun, the whole Andrea issue of deciding which group to stay with for past few episodes is getting old. Hopefully they will move on from the whole Governor storyline already. I would like to see where that helicopter came from instead.


----------



## ATLfun

Jack Mac said:


> I agree with you there ATLfun, the whole Andrea issue of deciding which group to stay with for past few episodes is getting old. Hopefully they will move on from the whole Governor storyline already. I would like to see where that helicopter came from instead.


You were dead on. :jol: Pun intended. I look forward to October's new adventure. I am confused as to how the prison was a better place for the remaining people than Woodbury.

And OMG, I had totally forgotten about the helicopter. I had assumed it was from them military base that those soldiers came from that the Governor had killed early in the season. If I recall correctly, didn't the governor's men find the helicopter pilot and put his head in a fish tank?

Brian


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Late to the Party....*

:jol: Okay, guys....I admit it...I'm late to the _Walking Dead_ party... I started watching it July 4th weekend since AMC was showing a marathon of shows, and I fell in love! Then I realized I was all out of order in the shows...so...I subscribed to Netflix....and suffice it to say...I know what I am doing this weekend. OMG....Now I know what all the fuss was about. WOW!


----------



## Headless

Welcome to the group P5 LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Welcome to the group P5 LOL


:jol: Thanks Maree! I am a "Dead Head" for life now! Who knew?


----------



## jdubbya

*Season 4 trailer is up!!!*

Just posted! Looks awesome!!

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead-season-4


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh....I am only on episode two of season two....give me a break...but stepping out of sequence.....what do you guys think of Lori? At first I was a real fan.....now??? Not so much..am I being brutal??? But I love Nick and I adore Darryl....he is balls to the wall, which I always admire...


----------



## highbury

Now P5, you know of course, that we can't comment on any of the characters until you catch up. Spoiling it would only ruin it for you! Enjoy the episodes (and stick with it, as it does get a little slow, but it most definitely picks back up), and that's all I'm going to say


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Highbury! I finally got my husband a little interested in the series....but he isn't "addicted" like me. I need to call in sick Monday and watch all the remaining episodes on Netflix.


----------



## Zurgh

Hehehehe, got my wife hooked... and recently discovered I can talk in Merle Dixon's voice...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! Little Sophia became a zombie.....awwwwww... Poor widdle thing. (And I do mean...thing....) bullet to the head....thanks Rick! Ouch!:zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow.....Shane got killed by Rick....(he had it coming....) But then Shane turned into a zombie and was shot by Carl. Dang it...I bet Shane is sure sorry he taught Carl how to shoot.


----------



## awokennightmare

One of the best shows on tv!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...dilemma guys....I finished season two, but Netflix doesn't have season three.....I can get it from Amazon...so, do I spend the money? Or do I wait until September when everyone says Netflix should have it? (You must know this about me, I am as impatient as he**.....)


----------



## Copchick

I can't read any of your posts yet for fear of the spoiler factor. I just started to watch season 1 yesterday. Now I know what the fuss is all about.  Halfway through and I like it. I just ordered seasons 2 and 3 from the library.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I can't read any of your posts yet for fear of the spoiler factor. I just started to watch season 1 yesterday. Now I know what the fuss is all about.  Halfway through and I like it. I just ordered seasons 2 and 3 from the library.


:jol: Glad to hear I am not the only one "late to the party"....and Tina? You are going to be SO HOOKED! (not even kidding, like seriously addicted...)


----------



## Jack Mac

Can't wait for season four to begin! I saw this video the cast made about next season and the walkers look even more gory than ever which I really like. Anyway, the link is below for anyone who wants to take a look. If you subscribe to the show they send you all the latest updates directly to your email.

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/cast-on-the-set-of-season-4-the-walking-dead


----------



## kauldron

Man I can't wait. I love this show. Even my wife likes it and she hates zombies.


----------



## Copchick

I watched seasons 1 and 2 within a weeks' time. Waiting for season 3 to come in for me at the library. I know I'm a little late compared to you all, but in season 2, that scene at the farm when they're pulling the bloated walker out of the well...that was so cool! Glad Shane was knocked off. He had it coming.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I watched seasons 1 and 2 within a weeks' time. Waiting for season 3 to come in for me at the library. I know I'm a little late compared to you all, but in season 2, that scene at the farm when they're pulling the bloated walker out of the well...that was so cool! Glad Shane was knocked off. He had it coming.


:jol: (I swear we are sisters....) You and I think exactly alike....and I am debating...I may have to spend the money and buy Season three from Amazon....I am having serious withdrawals....I have watched Season two twice....UGH!!!!


----------



## Headless

LOL I'm tempted to buy the DVD's and I can't wait to see where they take the next season.


----------



## Zurgh

Here's how they do it on Broadway...:googly:






Every one in Casa de Zurgh is now caught up & not so patiently waiting for the next season...


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, I had to stop it so that it wouldn't become a songworm in my head. My library is too slow with the third season becoming available, some people watch it way too slow, wth! I ordered all three seasons on Amazon. FYI, it's much cheaper than any store. $14.99 for season 1. $24.99 for the other two seasons. Can't wait to get season three to get caught up to you guys!


----------



## DandyBrit

Andrew and David - didn't know you could sing that well!


----------



## Copchick

I got my 3 seasons of The Walking Dead DVD's from Amazon today and I started to watch the 3rd season. I watched 4 episodes. Just now I am recovering from seeing Rick in so much emotional pain when he realizes that Lori is dead after having the baby. Wow, what an episode! I can't believe how attached to these characters that I've gotten. Poor Rick, and Carl too for having to off Lori. Sad...and just...wow.


----------



## Zurgh

Just got the Walking Dead video game on steam... needed a zombie fix... Let ya know about it later... Oh, it's on sale till tomarow, not sure what time it goes off sale....


----------



## Zurgh

Kinda' an interactive choose your own adventure / action button masher... not bad, disturbing.. kind of like it... starting episode 5 soon... seems more comic-book version...


----------



## Copchick

I got my mother hooked on The Walking Dead. Now she's catching up. . Can't wait for the start of the next season!


----------



## ATLfun

Season 4 of the Walking Dead premieres Sunday, October 13th. Seems like last year it was closer to Halloween.

Here is a link to the Season 4 advance trailer. Kind of cheesy that you have to watch a Google Chrome ad before it starts. Spoiler alert: it reveals a fair amount of the general story line and what the group is going to face. Kind of wish that I had not seen it, but it was way cool with some great scenes.

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead-season-4


----------



## kauldron

My wife and I caught up on Season 3 too soon, now we are having "Biter" withdrawals until the 13th. I'm really curious to see how they develop Carl's story with how last season ended.


----------



## tjc67

Zurgh said:


> Kinda' an interactive choose your own adventure / action button masher... not bad, disturbing.. kind of like it... starting episode 5 soon... seems more comic-book version...


 I played through that game. The gameplay itself is kind of meh but the story is very well done and extremely brutal ,emotionally, in some parts.

I've played games that pissed me off and others that had me looking over my shoulder while playing but nothing that left me feeling like I did playing Walking Dead.

I'm curious to see your reaction to finishing it.


----------



## Zurgh

*The Walking Dead game*

The Good-
tjc67, I agree, the story (chapters 1-5) was very good. (No spoilers for those who haven't played, but I now hate zombie babysitters!) It had some interesting plot twists & turns and seemed very well done. It has some very brutally emotional story elements & hard choices that tugged at the old heart strings.
I also liked the fact that the zombies didn't have "hit points" or some apparent # of shots needed to put them down (aside from the obvious head shot). Most fights seemed like a real struggle to survive, and not some generic hack n' slash.
The game fits in seamlessly with both the comic and the TV show.
It was not 'over the top' gory... no organs squirting out like macabre party streamers amidst geysers of blood... nor was it 'G' rated squeaky clean... a good level of bloody & grimy.

The Bad-
The controller interface was janky... the cursor was sometimes oversensitive, sometimes slow as molasses. There were invisible walls. The puzzles were very straight forward/too easy. The bonus chapter 400 days seemed rather skeletal / not well fleshed out. There is too much "button mashing" in some of the action sequences.

Overall-
I would give the game 3.5 stars out of 5. Thumbs up. I'll be replaying the game again here soon to see what some of the other choices will produce. It is easy for a non gamer to pick up and play, and the story is engaging enough for an experienced player to overlook it's gameplay flaws. I recommend this game to fans of the walking dead.

INO, I can't hardly wait for the next TV season to start.


----------



## Zurgh

Not sure I can wait 2 more weeks... may have to set up some zombies around the house & yard, board up some windows, eat out of cans, carry an airsoft pistol or a crossbow around, and generally act like a zombie apocalypse is happening... wait, it's October... I do all that anyway...:googly:


----------



## tjc67

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/the-walking-dead-webisodes-the-oath-part-1

It's about time they came out with new offseason webisodes. I've been looking for these to come out for months. If you've never seen the webisodes before they are very well done. The first set they did showed the origin of the half zombie encounters not long after escaping the hospital.


----------



## Headless

So - episode one - what did everyone think? I must admit for a moment there I thought I had missed a few eps!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> So - episode one - what did everyone think? I must admit for a moment there I thought I had missed a few eps!


I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for the show...


----------



## Copchick

If you remember between seasons 2 and 3, they had an eight month span. Looks like they did the same again. I guess as real time passes between seasons, time passes in the series. 

Sorry I don't mean to make anyone ill (Lord H) but Daryl is so HOT! I just had to express that.


----------



## ATLfun

I liked it. The first couple of episodes are always kind of slow since they set up the season. They learned their lesson from season 2 on the farm where it seemed the entire season was slowly paced.

On the Talking Dead show, the executive producer said that they picked up essentially about 6 months later. I am so glad that Carl is back to being a fun kid and not a jerk. I got tired of Lori and Andrea once they became unlikeable. Merle was different. He was probably the most unique character on the show.

I liked the way they tied in the helicopter into the episode. That helps to explain the helicopter we saw flying around last year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm happy it's back on again. I remembered when it aired on Halloween two years back. I was flipping through channels (looking for a spooky movie to watch during tot down time) and thought, yah, this is a little treat for me (luv zombie movies). I loved it, was hooked and pissed when they only had a few episodes. Happy when it came back the next year. 

This season looks like it could be heartbreaking with what looks like new bio outbreak of gawd knows what.


----------



## ATLfun

Walking Dead is starting off on a good track. Some good action, some good uncomfortable moments, and some good mystery about the future.

It is the fastest hour on television. I totally lose track of time until they preview Talking Dead and then it dawns on me that the first 45 minutes have already passed by.


----------



## pamelakumar

The Walking Dead has reached season 4. Some of its characters from the earlier seasons and some characters are new in the show.


----------



## ATLfun

Tonight should be a solid episode. It looks like they are going to have to leave the prison. And that one scene with what the director said was 7500 zombies heading towards them was really cool.

The best show on TV.


----------



## ATLfun

What an episode this past Sunday!!! Where are all the Walking Dead lovers? This season is looking really strong so far.

.


----------



## Headless

Really sad episode - I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Sytnathotep

I had a good laugh out of the last one, let me expian why. My name is David. My wife's name is Karen.

_Rick to Carol: "Did you kill David and Karen?"_

I died...laughing. Wife thought I'd gone nuts until I explained it, she didn't catch it..lol


----------



## Copchick

I wasn't expecting that either! Not really sure how I feel about Carol's departure. I can definitely understand both points of view. It will be interesting to see everyone else's reaction.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I think Carol did what needed doing, for the greater good of the group. But that is just my opinion... I think Rick has turned into quite the wuss! (someone needs to be appointed to run around behind Rick with tissues in case he feels the need to cry...WAH....WAH....BOO HOO...):googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

i just started watching this show. I am up to ep9 season 2 ... love this show but my wife can't watch it, gives her nitemares


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I think Carol did what needed doing, for the greater good of the group. But that is just my opinion... I think Rick has turned into quite the wuss! (someone needs to be appointed to run around behind Rick with tissues in case he feels the need to cry...WAH....WAH....BOO HOO...):googly:


I'm with you P5. Carol did what needed done. It's a zombie invasion for goodness sake. Rick has become a wuss. Don't you just love Darrel though? (I know you do.  )


----------



## Headless

^ he is a bit cute!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I'm with you P5. Carol did what needed done. It's a zombie invasion for goodness sake. Rick has become a wuss. Don't you just love Darrel though? (I know you do.  )



:jol:Oh yes! My favs are Daryl, Michonne, Carol and Maggie. I am beginning to like little Carl too. Michonne is just bad a$$ all the way around! I love her dreads!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a feeling that Darryl won't take Carol's leaving any better than most of us. They seemed to have a special rapport.


----------



## ATLfun

What a killer episode!! The actor who plays Herschel really steals the scenes that he is in. My understanding is that Herschel was killed at the farm in the comic books. I am so glad that the show went in a different direction.



.


----------



## Zurgh

...and what about Spaghetti Tuesday, every Wednesday, now?!?!?:googly:


----------



## Copchick

OoooOOOOOoooo!


----------



## ATLfun

I guess tonight will go a long way to resolving the Governor reappearance and soul conversion. With only two episodes left until hiatus, I guess the main group at the prison won't get run out until the end of next Sunday's episode.


.


----------



## ATLfun

I am getting soooooooooooo tired of the Governor. The shows are well done, but I just feel like there is a whole zombie universe to explore and the show has spent too much time at the prison. Of course, that will probably get resolved next week. But if the group stays at the prison during the 2nd half, I will be disappointed.



.


----------



## Copchick

Who noticed the center piece on the table on The Talking Dead? Nice prop! Looking forward to next week!


----------



## jdubbya

*Spoiler alert!!!*










OOHHHH NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Tanks a lot! Har de harharhar... :googly:


----------



## kauldron

I can't believe what happened. Now we have to wait until February to find out what's next. I think the girls have Judith, at least that is what I am hoping for. At least the governor got what he deserved.


----------



## tjc67

kauldron said:


> I think the girls have Judith, at least that is what I am hoping for.


 Considering it's probably the older girl doing the rat artwork that Tyreese found that doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## ATLfun

tjc67 said:


> Considering it's probably the older girl doing the rat artwork that Tyreese found that doesn't make it a good thing.


Is that what it was? I thought it some sort of rat trap in front of the hole in the wall. I will re-watch it tonight. It is amazing how much I miss because I get so caught up in the drama.

An amazing episode, I just wish that it did not take a half season to deliver a night of great action and surprises.

I am betting that Judith survives. I think it will be like the original "V" in the eighties where the baby ends up being the key to survival.

.


----------



## tjc67

Specifically regarding the animal mutilation, I'm going off knowledge from the comic books so a well informed guess (since they don't always follow the comic book). 
Show wise it makes sense to remove Judith to avoid the rapid aging problem they are dealing with now for Carl. Timeline wise the outbreak is about 1 1/2 yrs along but Carl has aged 4yrs.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Suffice it to say...I can't wait for February. I think maybe Judith is with Lily....did anyone see Lily after she killed the Governor? She is going to be jonesing for a little girl now that Meghan took the mudmonster dive. (sniff, sniff) So sad.....and what about Hershel losing his head?....dang it....he was one of the good ones. I can't believe what a little badd a$$ wee Carl has turned into....maybe he should run the camp...with the preteen death squad, they may just do okay.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Just wow! Good episode. I knew Michonne was gonna get the governor. Sad that Herschel is gone. It will be interesting to see if and how everyone catches up with each other. Really liked it.


----------



## kauldron

Does anyone else think Carol will be coming back?


----------



## jdubbya

kauldron said:


> Does anyone else think Carol will be coming back?


I do. She was a strong character. I think she'll surface in the next half of the season.


----------



## Copchick

Yep, I think Carol will be back. Before this past episode, I thought when Daryl found out, he would go looking for her and they would hold a trial. But now, I think she will be back but just not sure yet how it will come to be. Right now she's alive. she didn't get killed. I agree with jdubbya, she is a strong character. I liked her.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hope Carol will be back....I think she was more true to herself than lots of the others....I mean...you are cleaning up human brains off your shirt on a regular basis....are you not going to realize the greater good and kill the weak links? If someone is sick...and dying....why wouldn't you end their pain and potential zombie eating potential? I think in that world....you end up being a little colder and grittier......all hail Carol!!!


----------



## Headless

All along the show has absolutely WOW'd me with some of the shots - two that come to mind for me was the shot of Merle "feeding" - those eyes!!!! And now coming second - the shot of the Governor when the blade came through. I was really sad to lose Hershel but I knew there would have to be a major character go. I think Judith lives and I'm sure that Carol will be making a comeback. Probably not until at least the last of the season 4 eps but I think she will win her way back into the group. I agree - she and Andrea have been really beautiful strong characters.


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla

If you're having zombie withdraws after the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead, then check out The Returned on Sundance channel. It's a French made zombie TV series. I am thoroughly enjoying this series. There's only one more episode left in the first season, but you can get caught up on all the episodes this Sunday the 15th with a marathon on Sundance channel starting at 1:00 PM PST.

http://www.sundancechannel.com/series/the-returned


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

bobzilla said:


> If you're having zombie withdraws after the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead, then check out The Returned on Sundance channel. It's a French made zombie TV series. I am thoroughly enjoying this series. There's only one more episode left in the first season, but you can get caught up on all the episodes this Sunday the 15th with a marathon on Sundance channel starting at 1:00 PM PST.
> 
> http://www.sundancechannel.com/series/the-returned


This is a really interesting show. Not a traditional zombie show as they're not really zombies, more like resurrected, and not much gore, if any, but more foreboding and mysterious. Anxious to see the finale next week.


----------



## Headless

bobzilla said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA - sick but funny!


----------



## Mattimus

That Hershel pic is greatness.


----------



## Copchick

Saw the mid season trailer for TWD and saw this link. They zombie pranked Norman Reedus, aka Daryl. http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/-...orman-reedus--watch-him-scream-175823835.html


----------



## Headless

HAHAHAHAHAHA love it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

If you like the Walking Dead, you'll love this.


----------



## Copchick

"Listen pretty ******* I'm taking your banjo." "I got cheetah candy." Ha, ha, ha, haaaa!!!! Lord H, that video was funny! I was wondering why my fish were always looking at me funny when I was about to sneeze.


----------



## Lord Homicide

For some reason, I love the very last one: "Heeeey...." Lol


----------



## Headless

ROFLMAO that's funny! Thanks LH.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tomorrow Night! I am so excited!!! Zombies in Da House!!!


----------



## Headless

YAY! Here too tomorrow night! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Copchick

The hourly countdown begins...


----------



## Copchick

Five more hours!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jola Dum...Da Dum...Da Dum..Dum, Dum, Dum, Dum, Dum, Dum...Dum, Dum, Dum,,,Zombie Nightttt!!!:zombie:


----------



## DandyBrit

Tonight for us in the UK - woo-hoo!


----------



## DandyBrit

Any comments on the first episode? Just saw it and I have to say that I enjoyed it. Chandler Riggs did a very good job for such a young actor.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love that we are learning more about Michonne. She is really a deep character...not just a bad a$$ with a katana sword.


----------



## Copchick

Puddin' anyone? Did you see the Talking Dead too? They had Hershel's head and made it move. Cool! I agree DB, Chandler did a really great job. He reminded me of a teen who is in between being a child and an adult. Testing the waters so to speak. Of course P5, you HAVE to love Michonne! Did anyone think that one scene was a commercial? The one where she was with her child, her "lover" and his friend? I kept thinking what the hell are they selling? Then realized it wasn't a commercial when the clothes were changing. So glad she found Rick and Carl. Now, bring on Daryl! I need my Daryl fix.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Why do all the ladies LOVE Daryl??? Just kidding CC, he is a nice little "fixer upper". (I am joking, I'm a fan, but I'd like to see everyone's hair washed.) I want to see where everyone is. Where's Maggie? Where's Glenn? Where's Hershel?...(oops...never mind) Does anyone else think Daryl and Beth are going to hook up?


----------



## Headless

Nope - I think they will meet up with Carol again.

I really enjoyed this one. I loved that Carl went from being the grown up he thought he was back to the boy again.

I also loved seeing more about Michonne and where she had come from. The scene where she slayed the zombies was so powerful.

AND I LOVED THAT LAST LINE - It's for you! 

I am looking forward to this season with them being out of the prison.


----------



## Copchick

I don't think Beth and Daryl will hook up. She's still a child. Remember at the end of *From Dusk till Dawn* when George Clooney's character says to Juliette Lewis, "I may be a bastard, but I'm not a f'ing bastard." Reminds me of that. I think Daryl's got morals.

Maree, I think you've got a good thought that they will meet up with Carol. I agree, I loved that last line too!

Jana, I keep wanting them to wash their greasy hair too. I guess in the apocalypse that's isn't a priority.


----------



## tjc67

Beth is 18 or 19 at this point. Remember the inmate Axel was hitting on her and asked her how old she was. Hopefully they won't fall back on the old plot twist of them hooking up right before Carol shows back up.

Carol will be coming back at some point (she's been on the various cast PR appearances like Conan)

As for the hair, I really want to hold Carl down and cut his hair. I keep thinking of the Walking Dead game from telltale games where they cut Clementine's hair to make it harder for a walker to grab onto.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, you're right tjc67, I didn't realize she was an older teen. I guess I keep thinking of her as being a young teen. I thought it was just me wanting to hold down Carl with a pair of scissors in my hand too!

Here's a fun blog for "Five Daryl Dixon Valentine's Day Hookups", in honor of Valentine's Day. http://comicbook.com/blog/2014/02/14/the-walking-dead-five-daryl-dixon-valentines-day-hookups/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That was the funniest vidwo I have wver seen.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm not trying to play, "The Dating Game" here, and I did read the Daryl hookup thing. It was funny, but I don't think it will be Michonne and Daryl, I think Michonne and Rick will hook up. (not sure why, I just do) I am still betting on Beth and Daryl. Not in a bad way, I think growing up in the Zombie Days, it probably grows you up pretty fast, so while Beth is only 18, she's much older in life experiences. And when I say "hook up" I don't mean it in a cheap-motel kind of way. I just think the characters have shared so many tragic experiences, it probably totally changes the normal 'attraction-dating-relationship' thing. Let's face it, any one of them could be zombie food any day.:zombie: I am just saying it makes everything seem more immediate. (everything except the whole hair wash thing...I know it is survival...but the whole hair thing just really bothers me...they have to smell really, really bad...)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! They're...back.........


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude... This show is starting to suck. I have fallen asleep during the past two episodes!!

J, it's ok to mean "hook-up" in an hourly rate motel kind of way.

I'm sure the laws of attraction revert back to the basic primal animal instinct in an apocalyptic setting.


----------



## Copchick

Looks like Lizzy's got the potential to be a serial killer. She killed the rats and displayed them at the prison and killed the rabbits. I thought she was gonna snuff Judith. That made me uncomfortable and squirm a bit. 

I yelled "Carol!" when I heard her voice. Glad she's back. Glad to see everyone survived the aftermath. Now let's see how they'll all find each other. 

It will interesting to see how Michael Cudlitz's character and friends play their roles. I liked him in Southland.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think if I had been Tyreese in that last episode, I would have jumped in front of a zombie if I had been him....alone...with two small girls and a screaming infant??? OMG! (there's not enough Calgon in the world, or wine....)


----------



## Headless

LOL P5 I think I was thinking the same thing...... I really love that Carol is back. The whole Judith suffocating thing made me squirm in my seat too - that was just creepy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ah-hem....well...what did everyone think? I was glad Michonne and Carl had some time to bond more...(kind of wish they had found some scissors and cropped Carl's greasey locks...but...that is just me..) My big question is why didn't Rick, Michonne and Carl go back and kill off the "house raiders"?? Obviously (judging how they talked about what they would do with the "woman" who owned the shirt...they weren't choir boys) In that situation it seems you would cut your losses and being that you may be having some bad a$$es that may come after you....stop that situation before it starts.... Once again...that is just me....


----------



## Copchick

I wonder if they'll see the house raiders later. The actor on the porch is an actor I recognize; he was in China Beach (Dodger) and more recently Sons of Anarchy (The Mayor) . Hmm. I'm glad Michonne opened up a little more with Carl. I was holding my breath when Rick was under the bed. And what's up with mullet guy? He may be a genius but he sure seems dumb, almost like he's in a trance.


----------



## Headless

I'm loving it! It's back to being exciting with near misses and not playing it safe again. I think this way they've opened up the series to a lot more options than just playing it out in the prison. And it's also opened the doors to learn more about the characters than we already knew. I love the way it's going with Michonne.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So excited to watch tonight....I keep thinking about the fog and the Walkers... That would be a true nightmare....I'd want to be up a tree...Walkers can't climb....:zombie:


----------



## matrixmom

DH and I are bored. Maybe just watch season finale. The best part was Darryl and Beth's predicament.


----------



## Zurgh

This is the only show I've been watching on TV (from the beginning and the only reason I still have cable). I own all 3 seasons on DVD, the comics, and all 3 games (the non Facebook ones, even the poorly rated FPS). You could go so far as to say I really like this show. A lot. Rumor also has it my yard haunt has something to do with zombies, too...

That said, the last 3 episodes have failed to hold my attention. No... they sucked. Having a hard time understanding why, exactly, too. They didn't seem to be much more than filler... a few choice bits scattered about... almost seems like this season could have been cut down by 1/3 - 1/2 and have lost nothing... or gained some extra episodes for more meaningful content...

Think I'll have to re-watch this whole season this week, as it seems like I'm missing something (and I haven't missed an episode)... It's also almost as if I'm trying to force myself to like this entire season, too. 

Unrelated, I can't stand the talking dead... tried to watch it a couple times, but no... perhaps my TV tolerance is maxed out at 1 hr a week...

Curse you, you rotten executive director & producer types! Quit pooping on my zombie show! OK, Done venting... :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Oh no! Where's Beth gone to? Hmm. Hope Daryl doesn't resort back to his old ways with those hooligans.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well.... That was some show...I have some questions....why were the dead folks at the funeral home not zombies? I didn't see holes in their heads...Hhhhmmmmm.... And who lived in the house? And how did all the zombies suddenly appear? And usually I love the after show The Talking Dead, but the two actresses were a snooze. So many questions......


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

You didn't see holes in their heads because someone was cleaning them up for a funeral... Not sure if they had any ceremony ever, but he was preparing them anyway. Curious though if using embalming materials would have any effect on reanimation.


----------



## jdubbya

Thus far, this season has been a snooze IMO. A very few suspenseful moments but lots of down time. Personally, I really don't care who these people were before the apocalypse so character development be damned. They are all forced to live in the moment now and their past lives aren't really relevant to what happens to them from here on. Glad to see some new folks being added to keep things fresh. Hoping it picks up in the next couple episodes (only three left). IMO this season is weak compared to the previous ones. I've talked to several die hard fans who are losing interest. As far as the Talking Dead; IMO Chris Hardwick is an idiot. Not really funny, asks dumb questions and panders to the guests. Again, they aren't allowed to reveal anything on the show so the best part of it for me is the preview of the next episode, which is in the last 5 minutes. I find myself not watching it until then.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just thought of another question I always have....where are all the animals? The first one I've ever really seen on the show is the dog in the last episode (if you don't count the rats at the prison).... Did the zombies eat all the animals??? Birds? Are the zombies flying too?:googly:


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Just thought of another question I always have....where are all the animals? The first one I've ever really seen on the show is the dog in the last episode (if you don't count the rats at the prison).... Did the zombies eat all the animals??? Birds? Are the zombies flying too?:googly:


You often hear birds during the show. Supposedly the zombies will eat any animals they can catch; think of the horse Rick rode into Atlanta on, the deer Darryl had shot, and the chickens they fed to the barn walkers. Could be why they don't show any animals. The dog in the last episode was kind of a mystery, since the zombies would have eaten it if they caught it. If they ever have flying zombies, I'm THROUGH with the show!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> You often hear birds during the show. Supposedly the zombies will eat any animals they can catch; think of the horse Rick rode into Atlanta on, the deer Darryl had shot, and the chickens they fed to the barn walkers. Could be why they don't show any animals. The dog in the last episode was kind of a mystery, since the zombies would have eaten it if they caught it. If they ever have flying zombies, I'm THROUGH with the show!!


:jol:Aw come on Jerry, it's all fun and games, you know. No academy awards here....just mindless fun....Mmmmmm...brains...:zombie:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm looking forward to tonight's episode; it's supposed to be intense. 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Just thought of another question I always have....where are all the animals? The first one I've ever really seen on the show is the dog in the last episode (if you don't count the rats at the prison).... Did the zombies eat all the animals??? Birds? Are the zombies flying too?:googly:


In the webisodes from the first season a family pet turned into a walker dog. The online webisodes often tie into the tv series... so it's kind of confusing.


----------



## tjc67

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'm looking forward to tonight's episode; it's supposed to be intense.
> 
> In the webisodes from the first season a family pet turned into a walker dog. The online webisodes often tie into the tv series... so it's kind of confusing.


 I don't remember that. The guy's dog got attacked but it was never seen. 
And per creator Robert Kirkman there are no animal zombies because the artist for the comic book didn't like drawing animals.

But story wise the zombies will take a toll on the wildlife(especially the next generation of critters that are easy for them to get to), human survivors hunting for food (especially with minimal preservation methods available) and the various accidents that probably happened during the initial outbreak (big fires, chemical spills, etc) along with the things that can go wrong without human upkeep (dams, nuclear power plants and various industrial facilities).

We've seen horses (first episode that Rick rides into Atlanta, the farm and the prison), cows (the farm), chickens (the farm),deer (when you first meet Daryl, when Carl got shot, and tonight's episode), pigs (prison), rabbits (the episode where we first find out what happened to Tyreese and the girls after the prison) and plenty of dogs (mostly in the background in Atlanta and once the side of a road eating carrion). Eta: I forgot about the Owl seen in the first episode after the escape of the farm and the squirrels that Daryl killed on the farm. Also Daryl's had that run in with a snake that spooked the horse and the one he killed for food a few episodes ago.

But the most likely reason is it is cheaper and easier to just not bother filming animals that are just background (not specifically a focus of the scene or whatever the film term is)


----------



## Copchick

Tonight's episode...wow!


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Tonight's episode...wow!


^^This^^ Best episode this season. Glad Carol took care of business!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You are so right William....that part was kind of sad... Carol is a strong woman... I couldn't imagine killing someone unless they were coming at me... On a brighter note, I bet the mice are happy she's gone.


...not to mention baby rabbits.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Funny girl! Soooooooo.....what'd everyone think of last night's episode? What do you think about the new place? It's Mondo-Weirdo if you ask me. (Did you notice how Glen's group left all the gates open as they walked in the new place? It was driving me crazy....) Something funky is sure to happen...and leave us all hanging until next season. This season went FAST!!! Like an electrical storm, full of zombies...and moonshine...and dead rats & bunnies.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not only were the gates unlocked, you only seen one person in the whole place. Come on, some one new shows up and you don't go to see who they might be. Ok, this must be it, there are a few crazy normals that are "taking care" of the zombies, like the girl with the mice. They are feeding the zombies any new comers that show up. Think about it, only a few small garden plots, for a place this big and this is the place ever one should be going to. It's a zombie style Soylent Green.


----------



## Copchick

I think Terminus are the cannibal group. Did you notice she was barbecuing, and she said "get you a plate"? What better way to feed yourself than have the food come to you. In a previous post, I think someone had mentioned a cannibal group referring to the comic book. Hmmm...guess we'll have to wait and see. 

ONLY ONE MORE EPISODE LEFT!!! Noooo!!!


----------



## tjc67

Terminus could be a couple of things from the comic book so not sure there. I was more amused to see them greeted by Denise Crosby.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I know, they are hiring major talent. Well I think so.

Still being greeted by Tasha Yar can't be good. Once I saw that smiling face I'd be like "Ok, this is great but , um, I left something outside. Can you hold one of my knifes? I'll be right back".


----------



## Jack Mac

The last two episodes have made up for the rest of the season so far. I agree with Copchick, I think they practice cannibalism in Terminus. Didn't Michonne and Carl come across some paintings of a young woman smeared with blood and sunflowers in the 'Claimed' episode? There might be no link to Terminus but I thought that was interesting. Can't wait for Sunday! The promos for the season finale look good.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ONLY ONE MORE EPISODE LEFT!!! Noooo!!!


Good! This season has let me down. Don't worry T, now we can switch over to the True Blood train wreck. I never used to watch shows on TV until I met my wife. As soon as I get into a tv show, it goes to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Sigh....last episode of the season... I think it's going to be epic...I'm torn between crazy excited and deflated due to the season being over. I'm a hot mess!:googly:


----------



## jdubbya

According to Robert Kirkman,, this season finale will be the one folks will be talking about right up until season 5 starts. Supposed to be awesome! I'll need to find something else to do on Sunday nights now. Maybe a Bible study group or something.


----------



## Copchick

I'm trying to occupy myself for the next 9 hours, 41 minutes and to try and stop looking at the clock! The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> According to Robert Kirkman,, this season finale will be the one folks will be talking about right up until season 5 starts. Supposed to be awesome! I'll need to find something else to do on Sunday nights now. Maybe a Bible study group or something.


Well Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I came in just a few minutes ago to find the Walking Dead marathon on....too bad it's so far long along....just the last few episodes. My husband didn't want to see the one where Lizzy killed her little sister....but I think he just wants to watch the Nascar race....humph! Oh well....soon, grasshoppa....very soon....it will be time to snatch the pebble from my hand.:ninja:


----------



## jdubbya

Good episode, but not great, IMO. Some really good scenes but I have mixed feelings on how it ended. Don't want to post spoilers so won't say much more.


----------



## Zurgh

I must say this season was a disappointment. It was only made worse by how much better it could have been. Started out good, heck, even great. I count 5-6 episodes that could have been condensed quite considerably, leaving more room for, well, more. The season finale was, almost OK... but it felt more like 2 ½ episodes instead of 1 complete one, and why all the flashbacks? 

Way over hyped and over promoted for what they delivered, IMO.


----------



## tjc67

Zurgh said:


> and why all the flashbacks?


 I watched the Talking Dead after and it had to do with how Rick was changing from who he was before into what we saw at the end. How he went from one extreme of settling down to be a farmer to ripping a chunk out of a guy's neck with his teeth and possibly getting ready to take out the termites (as Andrew Lincoln was calling them) hinted at in the end.

And it wasn't until this episode that I realized the orange backpack that Glenn had been carrying was the same one that Rick grabbed off the road (from the guy they ignored on the road that the walkers got) when him,Carl and Michonne went to get weapons from his hometown.

Eta- and watching the marathon ,with the episode of the fall of the prison, that one of the walkers entering at the end was the crazy Irish woman that Rick ran into just before the flu outbreak.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, I have mixed feelings. (what's new?) I was really happy to see Rick get back into "bad a$$" mode. I was tired of Farmer Rick, he just wasn't as good at plowing. I thought it was brilliant when he bit out that idiot's jugular..that was a band of bad, bad, men and I am glad they were terminated. I liked it when Rick said to Daryl, you're my brother. I think I saw a little glint of a tear in Daryl's eye. I haven't watched Talking Dead yet, but I will watch that tonight. I think Tina nailed it when she said that Terminus was a settlement of cannibals. I guess you have to do what you have to do to survive. I would just rather do it without abandoning all my morals and ethics. And how do you eat people? (with Grey Poupon, of course )Do they have to cut off the head and harvest the meat quickly? Or do they have to eat them alive? What with the whole as soon as you die you become a zombie, it'd be a fine line.


----------



## Jack Mac

P5 I think what they might do is that they start by cutting off the limbs while keeping their prey alive, pretty disturbing I know. Now to wait until October:zombie:.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jack Mac said:


> P5 I think what they might do is that they start by cutting off the limbs while keeping their prey alive, pretty disturbing I know. Now to wait until October:zombie:.


:undecidekin:Ugh...sort of what I was thinking too....Ouch!


----------



## Copchick

I understand how the season seemed a bit slow, but I think they were trying to give more back stories to the characters. After the conclusion of the Rick biting out the jugular, I just sat back and said "whoooaaa", but I was on the edge of my seat the whole scene. I was hoping that the fat molester wasn't going to hurt Carl. That story line would be too much for the fans to take, let alone Rick and the others. I really liked seeing Daryl and Rick sitting with each other after the incident. Kinda like they bonded again instantly and they seem to balance each other out as friends and "brothers". All in all, not a bad season because of the story lines being laid down and of course having most of the gang together so far is great. 

Any guesses for next season? I think Carol is going to save them from getting eaten. I think that may be how she earns her way back into the fold as far as Rick is concerned. Not sure, but that's my guess. 

P5 - I can't take the credit for thinking Terminus were cannibals, someone else here had mentioned it I think. Funny, I felt like barbecuing today too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> P5 - I can't take the credit for thinking Terminus were cannibals, someone else here had mentioned it I think. Funny, I felt like barbecuing today too.


:jol:I agree with you Tina...there were some slow spots this year, but it was a good season, and I tuned in every show. I think maybe there are a lot of subtle things viewers miss. I loved the season, I love the relationship that grew between Michonne and Carl. I loved how Daryl became more complex. (Heck, I love everything about Daryl...even his 'Face Off' stuff...har...har) I think it was a "growing season".... Maybe harkening back to Rick the Farmer... I think this is the best show on television. Brutal, sad, inspiring, funny, tragic, reflective...it is a roller coaster of emotion. Maybe I don't expect that much...or maybe I am spot on. I love Walking Dead. LOVE IT!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Low tech Soylent Green.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Low tech Soylent Green.


:undecidekin:Careful BD...you are bordering on becoming Oscar the Grouch.:frownkin: Or the mean lady from Saturday Night Live...


----------



## Jack Mac

I agree with you Copchick, I think Carol and Tyreese will play a big part for the rest of them to escape Terminus. I think that Beth will most likely show up alive at some point but will not make it to the end of the season.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jack Mac said:


> I agree with you Copchick, I think Carol and Tyreese will play a big part for the rest of them to escape Terminus. I think that Beth will most likely show up alive at some point but will not make it to the end of the season.


:jol:Boo...I hate the thought of Beth dying....I sort of had my whole head wrapped around the "Beth and Daryl" theme.... Ah well....things happen for a reason. I do hope some bad a$$es come and save our heroes from Terminus....I sort of wish it was me...on a Unicorn...saving everyone... 
Not looking good....


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps Beth, (or parts of her) is on the termites menu, already?

I'll probably play through Season 2, episode 2 of the game when I need a walking dead fix.:googly:


----------



## tjc67

I still think Terminus being full of cannibals is a red herring to mess with the audience. A group that large resorting to something that taboo in Western culture makes little sense. The bones glimpsed during the escape attempt may or may not have been human. 

You'd also think after disposing of so many walker bodies by burning that they would recognize the smell from the grill.

I think Beth was grabbed by a diifferent group that might turnout to be the actual cannibals. 

I do wonder if Terminus is catching travelers and using them as tribute to keep safe from the actual cannibals.


----------



## Pumpkin5

tjc67 said:


> You'd also think after disposing of so many walker bodies by burning that they would recognize the smell from the grill.


:undecidekin:But wouldn't you think rotted zombie flesh being grilled/burned would smell different than grade A fresh grilled Glen or Carl? (Not trying to kill anyone off, those two just popped in my head)


----------



## Jack Mac

Saw this on FB and just had to share! Enjoy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL Jack Mac, so sick. I was amused at Daryl's sad, sad face on the package. 

I don't really think Beth is gone though. I think some lonely guy was spying on Beth and Daryl and fell for her singing, playing the piano, saying how beautiful it was that someone was caring for the dead and decided to snatch her.

I'm more worried about Carol. She might already be BBQ or she dies trying once again trying to save people she loves. Guess we'll all find out next season.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay....I love the Walking Dead...I started watching last July 4th...got addicted...and infected my husband so he loves it too..... But he started this thing a few weeks ago...it was one of the episodes where Rick kept calling for Carl....and it was something like....CCaarrlllll......Caarrlll.....that kind of vein.... It was funny....and since I laughed....it is his new, "go to" to get me to laugh..... Now we do it all the time....we keep calling out....Carlllllll.......CCaaarrrlllll........It's like the zombie worry without the Carl concern.... We are goofballs....

Cccaaarrrrlllllll..............


----------



## Pumpkin5

..........Caaarrrrllllll...............


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I have to respond to this . I now have one cat and I am always screaming CARLLLLLLL. He's adorable and tries to protect the whole family. I think of him as a dog in a cat suit. He is just like that. Also he was named Carl way before this show started. lol


----------



## Copchick

PG - that would be funny to see. Knowing how cats are, Kitty Carl probably just gives a look like "why is my human talking like that to me?" 

I like the name Carl for a cat. I think from now on, I'm going to name all male dogs Daryl. I can tell people, that Daryl and I cuddle all the time and he always greets me with a kiss. Of course, I'll leave out that he has to go outside to poop and pee, and he eats the cat litter.


----------



## Copchick

I feel like all my friends went on a long vacation. I miss Daryl, Rick, Michonne, Carol, Carl, Maggie and Glenn, Tyreese, Sasha, Abraham and Bob.

I found something interesting on Wikipedia. Remember Morgan from season 1? "Lennie James was initially reported to return as Morgan Jones, Rick's first human encounter in the apocalypse, however showrunner Scott M. Gimple confirmed that he will not appear in the fourth season, saying that he was misquoted. Despite this, Gimple stated that Morgan will return in later seasons." 

I liked Morgan. I hope he returns at some time with the group or is at Terminus too.


----------



## Headless

Oh dear I still have four episodes recorded to watch........ Maybe this weekend.


----------



## ATLfun

The Walking Dead is the fastest hour on television, imo. I know some people criticize the show to death. But the reality is that is at worst a very good top ten show, and at best is the greatest zombie series ever produced for television.

I am so surprised that no one has tried to put on a rival show to take some of the wind out of their sails. Kind of like how there were so many singing shows after American Idol became a ratings killer. And one, "The Voice", is actually getting better ratings.

.


----------



## aaronnz

I used to watch it on a regular basis but I lost interest. I will have to see it from the start again I think. Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## the Master

*the Walking Dead Terminus?*

I know some of you on here watch the Walking Dead. I also know there are people who really want to know what is the evil in Terminus. I want yo know just as much as everyone else! Could it be Cannibalism? Mary seemed to be flipping some pretty large meat chunks on the grill. As Rick, Carl, Daryl, and Michonne were running away from the terminus guards, they passed a chain link fence surround pretty large ribcages. Perhaps they were the scraps of humans which they had cooked? And what about that strange writing on the walls with all of those candles? What was it? Some kind of shrine for some kind of evil cult? What does "Ring of Feed" mean? I've heard rumors that Terminus's past will be told very quickly? Does this mean the first episode will be about how Terminus became an evil place? What do all of you think?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There is already a Walking Dead thread....I'm sure Mods will move this one....
Terminus is just a hell hole.... Sorry...I said it...I want my "crew" to shake out...but I'm not sure how they can...
Here's hoping!

P.S........CAAARRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.......................


----------



## Zurgh

Things to do while waiting for the next season to shamble out of the woods...

-Read the comics- 
(read them again if you already have them)

-Read the books-
There are at least a couple out there that aren't comics.

-Rewatch the previous seasons-

-Play the games-
I highly recommend 'The Walking Dead, season 1 & 2'. They are more like an interactive story with the quick time events / action sequences, rather than an action/adventure type game. I generally can't stand and even hate games with the quick time events / action sequences, but the story is that good. Don't wanna' bother? You can find play throughs to watch on YouTube. 

I do not recommend the FPS (First Person Shooter) 'Survival Instinct'. It does star Daryl & Merle Dixion from the show, with the actors doing the voice acting... but the game is terrible. It was rushed to production to cash in on the shows fandom, and really shows it in bland graphics and bug filled gameplay. Even most diehard fans have gave this game bad reviews. If you have to have this game, DO NOT pay 50$ on this! Wait for this turd to go on a big sale... or watch and see if it comes up again on the discount game sites (like Humble Bundle or Indie Gala) for a dollar or two... even then, it's still overpriced, IMO.

The game market has lots of other zombie games, too.

-Buy the toys-
If you are a collector or just like them.

-Stalk the actors and show progress-
You can do that all online, so I hear... if your into that. 

-Pretend the zombie apocalypse has happened to you-
Set up 'zombies' around your house. Board up your windows. Turn off your power. Eat mostly odd canned foods & cook on small open fires or candles. Carry toy weapons but don't use them to conserve ammo. Start a garden. Hang cans on strings around the yard for zombie alarms. Don't shower or bathe more than every other week. Duct tape & wear a jacket as biter armor. Choose walking over driving. Get into squirrel hunting. Go camping a lot. Debate cannibalism... :googly:


----------



## Copchick

I was checking out what I have for the next week to be programmed and I discovered that AMC has two special The Walking Dead episodes. Well, not the series by TWD related.

First, on Sunday AMC is showing on "The Talking Dead a season 5 preview special". Check your local listing I think mine starts at 8 p.m.

Second is Tuesday at 10 p.m. on AMC, "Inside The Walking Dead - a documentary exloring the making of the acclaimed horror drama, featuring behind the scenes looks at make up and special effects."

If you needed a Walking Dead fix, you're welcome.


----------



## kauldron

Just in case some of you guys haven't seen it yet, here is the preview for Season 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4GAs9TJVjM

Edit: Sorry, didn't see the other thread for this.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Holy Cow!!!!!! Even with all the crap going on in my life I stayed up to watch this and it was awesome! I don't know how Carol got to be like this, but now I love her.  I'm looking forward to this season.


----------



## jdubbya

That episode never slowed down for a second!! Carol is a machine!


----------



## tjc67

I came away slightly more satisfied with the "Terminus are cannibals" then I was before. But was an excellent episode and I liked how they brought back Sam from indifference and wrapped up his story arc. 
I really would love to see some kind of hint on what happened to the Morales family from season 1 (the group that split off after the initial camp was overrun by Walkers when Amy was killed).


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I liked it...I fell asleep last night before the episode aired, but luckily I had it set to record so I stayed up until 12:30 to watch the show last night, so no spoilers would say what was going on. It was well worth it, I love that all my Walking Peeps are back to being bad asses. Even Judith was getting rowdy.


----------



## Zurgh

Good episode & good start to the season. I went in with zero expectations and was pleasantly surprised. I hope they can keep it up, as I felt they could have done a lot better with the last season.

(Trying to keep it spoiler free-ish, but don't read further, just in case...)
.
.
.
.
.
Was anyone surprised by Terminus's dining habits? 
I can't say it was a shock to me, it would have been more shocking if they weren't, 'you know', and it seemed like a lot of people guessed correctly ... 
Is this season going to be a retelling of "The Hunters" plot line in the comic? 
I could see this, and it could be done rather well...


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Awesome episode! Did you see how Daryl ran to Carol? I just went, "awww". I wasn't surprised at all with the cannibals at Terminus. They really did a great job showing how brutal they were. Also did everyone keep watching after they showed scenes for the next episode? I yelled "Morgan!" I like him and hope they show him more and how he came to be there.

So glad the group is back together. Now, what's happened to Beth, and how are they going to get her back to the group?


----------



## ATLfun

Just watched the new episode. I loved the fast pace and it seemed a little gorier than past episodes. I was expecting several episodes at Terminus. I guess the first episodes are always well received. But the series has seemed a little slow for me the last couple of years, and I hope this episode is an indicator of what is to come.


----------



## Headless

Loved it - really intense episode all the way through. I'm with you Tina - that hug had warmth!


----------



## randomr8

Damn.... I'm gonna hafta get cable TV again if I wanna watch this season any time soon, aren't I (we cut the cord and went to antenna 6 months ago) ? Y'all are making it sounds so good!


----------



## tjc67

randomr8 said:


> Damn.... I'm gonna hafta get cable TV again if I wanna watch this season any time soon, aren't I (we cut the cord and went to antenna 6 months ago) ? Y'all are making it sounds so good!


http://www.amctv.com/full-episodes/the-walking-dead Depending on the tv and your knowledge, you can hook the computer up and watch them on your tv from the computer(I have no idea how. I just make my wife set it up )


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Probably the single best episode of the entire series. The episode redeemed the series for me. I thought the previous half dozen episodes leading up to Terminous were boring and lackluster.


----------



## tjc67

Interesting to see how they are substituting different characters for ones in the comics. It might just be me but the water logged zombies always creep me out more then just about any others.


----------



## Copchick

Anyone for "Bob"-b-cue? Oh man that was so gross when Gareth started eating Bob in front of him! I knew they weren't done with the Terminus people. Damn cannibals! 

So what's your prediction for Gabriel? I think he had something to do with Beth's disappearance, and maybe others too. Hmm...


----------



## tjc67

ahh wait til next week on the resolution to Bob's fate. If they stick to the comic then it's poetic justice. The devolving into Hunters line was amusing since the scene in the comic book involved a group of cannibals called The Hunters.
As for Father Gabriel, the clues are in that episode and I don't think he has anything to do with Beth's disappearance. From previews over the offseason she is alive and in some kind of "hospital" facility but couldn't glean much more then that.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I haven't read the comics but if I had to guess, I think the Terminous folks are going to regret eating Bob. Something was up with him. IDK why he was crying and walked out of the church. Im thinking that he got bit during the walker fight in the water, so he knew it was game over for him. Maybe he turns and messes up those fools. Or maybe they are eating zombie infected meat?


----------



## ATLfun

I am so happy with the first two episodes this season. Nice pace, solid plots. Plus, they have reset the good guy/bad guy paradigm. I get Rick and them have self doubts at times about their killing, but the bad guys this season are really, really, bad. 

I wonder what the preacher did that his him all tangled up. I bet he locked up the church and would not let people in.


----------



## tjc67

Copchick said:


> Anyone for "Bob"-b-cue? Oh man that was so gross when Gareth started eating Bob in front of him! I knew they weren't done with the Terminus people. Damn cannibals!
> 
> So what's your prediction for Gabriel? I think he had something to do with Beth's disappearance, and maybe others too. Hmm...


 My wife is starting to get tired of me talking about wishing I had the stuff to add a "Bob"-b-cue to the yard this year.

From the previews, I wonder if Beth is back in/near Atlanta. I'm not familiar enough with it's skyline to say yea/nay


----------



## ATLfun

Excellent episode. I would say that three of the four have been 5star and one 3star. Not knocking the 3star episode because sometimes you need to slow down and set the stage for upcoming shows.

I had totally forgotten about Beth's suicide attempt from years ago. I love the way the show's writing is so detailed. I might be wrong, but I think that the main lady cop was from the Mentalist- that was a nice touch.

I really need to re-watch that episode where Beth was abducted. She was ahead of Daryl when escaping that house, so maybe the cop did save her from a group of walkers.

So I am guessing now that the guy in the woods with Daryl is the hospital orderly who escaped with Beth's help. It will be interesting to see the back story on how Carol ended up at the hospital. Fantastic Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLfun

tjc67 said:


> From the previews, I wonder if Beth is back in/near Atlanta. I'm not familiar enough with it's skyline to say yea/nay


Grady Hospital is the main downtown hospital. Not to be technical but from where they were, that would be about a 30 mile trip north. You would think that would take a long time in a zombie apocalypse with all the roads congested.


----------



## tjc67

nice episode and the only eye roll moment was Eugene with the deck gun without the pump running.


----------



## Copchick

I knew Eugene was a liar!

Rick's gonna be pissed when he finds out that Eugene jeopardized Glen and Maggie (his family) for his lie. 

It's funny to read on other sites when TWD fans get their panties in a bunch when episodes have to slow down in order to build story lines. I just want to tell them, "Jeez people, relax, take a breath".


----------



## ATLfun

I am still kind of amazed at how easily Maggie left Beth behind. Not sure Herschel would be looking down with an approving eye.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I just want to tell them, "Jeez people, relax, take a breath".


 let's see if you take your own advice when the mid-season finale is over!!


----------



## Copchick

^ You may be right, but I've learned to deal with TWD withdrawals. I just keep telling myself that my friends went on an extended vacation. .


----------



## randomr8

Something started bugging me the last couple of episodes, ruining my suspension of belief. How are the zombies tracking humans? In the beginning season the cast covered themselves with zombie parts to camouflage their smell. Ok so they can smell and are attracted to sound (like gunfire). Why are they attracted to ppl sitting still in a car with the windows rolled up and why fire? I guess I could Google it but rather just check out what y'all think.


----------



## Copchick

I think with fire, it's the movement of the flames, a distraction. Kinda like A.D.D., only walker style. 

Good episode last Sunday! I like how Daryl and Carol have gotten back to bonding. The sleeping bag walkers, er..non-walkers, were cool. So were the one's in the tents. I love some of the comments that Daryl comes out with, “Looks like a dog sat in paint and wiped his ass all over the place”. Gotta love Daryl. I think he'll bring Carol out of her funk.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I know a way Daryl could bring Carol out of her funk:devil:....just saying...
(What? I meant teach her to use the bow....Why? What were you guys thinking?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> Something started bugging me the last couple of episodes, ruining my suspension of belief. How are the zombies tracking humans? In the beginning season the cast covered themselves with zombie parts to camouflage their smell. Ok so they can smell and are attracted to sound (like gunfire). Why are they attracted to ppl sitting still in a car with the windows rolled up and why fire? I guess I could Google it but rather just check out what y'all think.


:undecidekin:All I can figure is maybe the zombie saw the car go by...and it's taken this long for the slow zombie shuffle to get them to the car?? I think a lot of it is due to the director wanting to make it super suspenseful. I didn't see all those zombies when Carol and Daryl first saw the van...and then BOOM...zombies everywhere...it was like a clown car....


----------



## Headless

I think Darryl could get most women out of their funk......... just sayin'........... LOL


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, my thoughts exactly! He can bring me out of my funk any day. Gotta love me some Daryl Dixon. I have this fantasy that Norman Reedus will be waiting for me to get home from work and ask how my day was, has a beautiful dinner prepared and offers me a massage with those guns he's got and...well...my mind goes to other places from there. Sorry peeps, he's too hot not to comment on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> ^ Lol, my thoughts exactly! He can bring me out of my funk any day. Gotta love me some Daryl Dixon. I have this fantasy that Norman Reedus will be waiting for me to get home from work and ask how my day was, has a beautiful dinner prepared and offers me a massage with those guns he's got and...well...my mind goes to other places from there. Sorry peeps, he's too hot not to comment on.


^:jol:Ahhhhh....now that is something to come home to...forget the dinner....skip to dessert.


----------



## Headless

LOL he is pretty tasty!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

It's too bad there aint no smoking hot gals in the cast right now. Maggie is just kinda meh....and Beth is too young (i think she's a teenager). The other chicks are just plain homely.


----------



## ATLfun

The-Hog-Flu said:


> It's too bad there aint no smoking hot gals in the cast right now. Maggie is just kinda meh....and Beth is too young (i think she's a teenager). The other chicks are just plain homely.


Must be the post-apocalyptic appearance the women portray on TV. In real life, I would not kick any of them out of bed for eating crackers. 

PS. Beth is 29 in real life.

Beth-










Army Girl-










Maggie-


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

hmmm.....my mind has been changed. thanks for that


----------



## Headless

LOL the power of photography. Is anyone else wondering how the hell you walk in those black boots? Maybe that's why she's on the floor hahahaha


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! Maree, I don't think those boots were made for walkin'.  

Can't wait for tonight's episode!!!


----------



## randomr8

Beth died. I'm pissed.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm surprised she lasted as long as she did. IMO, her character was weak and she didn't contribute much to the survival of the group. Guess I figured there would be a lot more gun play at the end, but everyone stood down. Hoping the reverend gets it too. He's been pretty much a thorn in their side from the get go. The little clips of Morgan are intriguing. Going to be a long wait until February!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

But Beth sang Tom Waits... Beautiful sorrow, I didn't catch it immediately, but I caught it quick (TW is a major influence on me, musically). I wish they had played it out a little better than surgical scissors - she has done a few seasons... 

I'm still pretty relieved it wasn't Carol - because you knew it was one or the other, too many hints 

Grimm


----------



## Copchick

So glad it wasn't Carol! I wasn't crazy about Beth's character but it was still sad how she died. Tears came when Daryl carried her out and in seeing Maggie's reaction. I liked when the firetruck pulled up in front of the church, glad the group is together again. I agree, the preacher is more of a liability than an asset; leave him behind. Morgan!!! Looking forward to seeing him meet up with the group and for him and Rick seeing each other again.

I know have to get my mind in gear that my friends are on vacation until February.


----------



## Headless

Chalk up another vote of relief that it wasn't Carol. I too never really warmed to Beth's character and I hoped it was her not Carol who departed. The episode wasn't quite the cliffhanger/tearjerker I anticipated but I liked the Morgan clips too.

I am definitely curious as to where to from here. February is forever!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Well....dang it....I just watched the recorded episode. I did like Beth....I am so mad that the writers killed her off. I liked the relationship between Daryl and Beth and I thought they would have become really tight had they rescued Beth and the group reformed. I really felt for Maggie because I would go all "Rick Grimes" on someone that hurt my sister. (maybe like ripping their throat out with my teeth.....) I actually teared up and felt sobs rising as I watched the end....it was mostly seeing the group's reaction....Daryl, of course, and Rick....So not back until February? I could actually use the break from having my Sunday night's all planned out.


----------



## NemesisGenesis

Only pissed they ended her so pointlessly. I hate that shows are realizing more and more how to twist surgical scissors. No shame, at least make it count. What do you feel her reasoning was?

Also, notice how they purposely tried to make folks not hate the cop Rick ran over? I may be overthinking but they really showcased how cold Rick has actually become. Any ideas on where they could be going with it?

Anyone read the article about Daryl's "sexuality"?
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/12...man-clarifies-daryl-dixons-sexual-orientation

I for one never thought it was ambiguous but I guess in hindsight.

Kirkman does mention they're bringing a "prominent gay character" into the fold, might be interesting.


----------



## Headless

I didn't get it either really.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm glad that's over. I'll have to watch Talking Dead to find out what the in-depth development was. After that, I am done watching this show. It's gotten kinda of lame.


----------



## tjc67

NemesisGenesis said:


> Also, notice how they purposely tried to make folks not hate the cop Rick ran over? I may be overthinking but they really showcased how cold Rick has actually become. Any ideas on where they could be going with it?


 It's more of Rick becoming like Shane was at the end and slowly losing his humanity that made him such a powerful leader earlier in the show. As one of the guest on the Talking Dead mentioned, he's at the point where someone gets one chance and if they screw it up then they're done. Without giving away to much in possible spoilers, it is more likely being setup as a "darkest before the dawn" scenario where they choice will have to be made to continue down the path he is already on or hope for something better.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I so want Rick's gang to find a giant bottle of shampoo. Maybe Santa will bring it for Christmas?:googly:


----------



## tjc67

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I so want Rick's gang to find a giant bottle of shampoo. Maybe Santa will bring it for Christmas?:googly:


 Bugs the crap out of me (and I live in a state with actual Hippies) but one thing I've loved about TWD is they do an excellent job on the post-apocalyptic look of the characters(aside from looking well fed) and the surroundings. Most tv shows and to a lesser extent movies just have artfully arranged "mess" that makes no sense when you think about it. TWD on the other hand reminds me of the chaotic mess that is often seen in some of the disaster areas that I've worked in.


----------



## Headless

I must admit I have a chuckle on Normal Reedus' Facebook page when women pass comments on how sexy his hair is. Greasy doesn't equal sexy for me but then maybe that's just me...... That said - while I agree that the surrounds are usually really effective - why do all the house yards look like they were mowed last week?


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm glad that's over. I'll have to watch Talking Dead to find out what the in-depth development was. After that, I am done watching this show. It's gotten kinda of lame.


I'm not quite ready to ditch it yet but I do agree that they will need to come up with something new because it has the potential to be more of the same.

Is it just me or did the zombies seem to be moving faster in this ep?


----------



## tjc67

Downside to filming in Georgia- the vegetation grows so fast that if you don't mow then it would be almost waist high in places. So I imagine difficult to get landowners to let their places go to seed for the filming unless the luck into one of the abandoned lots. It would be even nastier to deal with the crawling Walkers in that stuff. 
It also seemed like the Walkers in Atlanta were also not as decayed as ones in the country. I still can't wait to see what they have planned for that huge herd of Walkers. Maybe they'll turn into a Zunami (blame Z-Nation for that idea).


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Is it just me or did the zombies seem to be moving faster in this ep?


:jol:I thought the SAME thing Maree...when they were coming around the side of the church after Gabriel, they were doing the 'zombie shuffle' double time! Maybe they are really getting hungry....:zombie:


----------



## jdubbya

They've said a few times in past seasons that they are going to make the walkers look more decomposed, indicating the time from the start of the apocalypse. There still seem to be a large number of "fresh" walkers with limited decomposition. Atlanta had been overrun or a few years now and many of them look to be maybe a month or so dead. I'm sure the make-up artists have their limits but most of them should be walking skeletons by now. On to new adventures in February. Now that Eugene is exposed and there is no "cure", wonder where they'll head next. The hospital seemed like a good place. clean, beds, some supplies, an exercise bike. Also interesting that there seemed to be so few walkers around the hospital or even the city for that matter.


----------



## matrixmom

Cant beat the apocalypse without an exercise bike. Like running and slicing the zombies doesnt burn enough calories.....


----------



## matrixmom

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I so want Rick's gang to find a giant bottle of shampoo. Maybe Santa will bring it for Christmas?:googly:


Haha I laugh and agree with ya pumpkin5!!! Aren't there lakes in Georgia?? What about poor Judith? I always say they all must stink to high heaven.  But I guess cleanliness is not that important. But, in that humid state, no infections, ingrown toenails or fungus anywhere?? Ok let me stop already.....

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pumpkin5

matrixmom said:


> Haha I laugh and agree with ya pumpkin5!!! Aren't there lakes in Georgia?? What about poor Judith? I always say they all must stink to high heaven.  But I guess cleanliness is not that important. But, in that humid state, no infections, ingrown toenails or fungus anywhere?? Ok let me stop already.....
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


:jol:Me too!! I swear, I know it's trivial (given the conditions) but ugh! Just Ugh! If I couldn't wash my hair and other parts daily, I'd be frantic. As cute as Daryl is...if he smelled as bad as he looks like he smells, I'd have to take a pass. I know, I know.... But smell and taste (teeth & breath) mean a lot to me....


----------



## Headless

In the excitement of the hair I forgot the teeth............ LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

The-Hog-Flu said:


> hmmm.....my mind has been changed. thanks for that


LOL, yeah. Laura Cohen is pretty damn foxy.

I am laughing so hard my gut aches, back hurts and tears are shedding... LMAO! The real fun starts at about *1:45*.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi, I'm PrettyGhoul and I think I have an addiction problem.


----------



## Headless

Think? THINK????? No No No Know Know Know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well hell Maree's actin up again. Where did I put those pills?


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - I think I can speak for Maree, because for me, the cure would be a bit of Norman Reedus and Andrew Lincoln. :googly: Whoop whoop! Booyah!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Lord Homicide that was funny....dumb but funny.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Lord H - I think I can speak for Maree, because for me, the cure would be a bit of Norman Reedus and Andrew Lincoln. :googly: Whoop whoop! Booyah!


Ahhhh yup!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol, a bit of softcore for y'all huh? Manwich fantasies?! Sounds like my wife's best friend who is hot over Mike Rowe.


----------



## Headless

Manwich Fantasy? I ain't sharing! LOL


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Me too!! I swear, I know it's trivial (given the conditions) but ugh! Just Ugh! If I couldn't wash my hair and other parts daily, I'd be frantic. As cute as Daryl is...if he smelled as bad as he looks like he smells, I'd have to take a pass. I know, I know.... But smell and taste (teeth & breath) mean a lot to me....


LMAO! But he's so hot ! ....LOL Barf !


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Lol, a bit of softcore for y'all huh? Manwich fantasies?! Sounds like my wife's best friend who is hot over Mike Rowe.


:jol:Hey....wait a minute...I like Mike Rowe....what is wrong with that? He is kind of built and has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Oaklawn Crematory said:


> LMAO! But he's so hot ! ....LOL Barf !


:jol:I think one of the big attractions of Daryl is...there is a huge part of him that is innocent...and true...and you know he would ALWAYS have your back. He's hard on the outside...but I think really needs saving on the inside. I think there is definitely something "True Grit" about him. No excuses.


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I think one of the big attractions of Daryl is... (edit comment so as not to appear insensitive to Jana or Darryl


So now it comes out. You women are all alike!


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> So now it comes out. You women are all alike!


:undecidekin:Uhmm...I think that quote was taken out of context...I think I said Daryl was a marshmallow on the inside..... BTW, we aren't ALL alike...


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:Uhmm...I think that quote was taken out of context...I think I said Daryl was a marshmallow on the inside..... BTW, we aren't ALL alike...


My bad! Edited quote!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I think one of the big attractions of Daryl is...there is a huge part of him that is innocent...and true...and you know he would ALWAYS have your back. He's hard on the outside...but I think really needs saving on the inside. I think there is definitely something "True Grit" about him. No excuses.


Come on Pumpkin 5.... He's about as innocent as a convict doing 25 to life...Have you noticed, he always looks pissed and he can't hold a conversation...Didn't your mother tell ya "You can't change 'em, you can't save them"???


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Pumpkin5 said:


> BTW, we aren't ALL alike...


 Can I her a "Amen Sister"??!!!??


----------



## Copchick

Sure, but regardless how he appears to be...my opinion? He doesn't have to say a word. He can just flex his sweaty arms, holding his crossbow, looking at me with THAT look...and...um...where was I? .


----------



## Lord Homicide

I just saw "a huge part if him is innocent..."
BARF!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Lord Homicide said:


> I just saw "a huge part if him is innocent..."
> BARF!


LOL Wishful thinking !


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Copchick said:


> Sure, but regardless how he appears to be...my opinion? He doesn't have to say a word. He can just flex his sweaty arms, holding his crossbow, looking at me with THAT look...and.. .


Say "are you gonna eat the rest of that?"

Wait a minute.....aren't you suppose to look at the sweat and gasp "GAAK" ......"ewwww ICKY"


----------



## Copchick

I'll re-word that, "...the glistening moisture on his muscular, defined arms, that flex with a glow in the dim light as he picks up his crossbow, which help contribute to the fantasies of the women on Haunt Forum" Yeah, that sounds much better. Thanks OC. Watch for my ebook to be published soon.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol BARF! Tina you're hilarious







Here, why don't you ladies get together for a ladies night out and watch slow mo walking dead scenes.









@OC: not wishful thinking for me! This girl goopiness over TWD cast. BARF!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I just saw "a huge part if him is innocent..."
> BARF!


:jol:You guys are too funny! What I meant by the innocent remark is that Daryl, well....he is almost like a wild animal...innocent like that...not saying he couldn't shoot an arrow through your head, or stab you in the chest....just like a wild grizzly bear may maul you...but innocent on some level too. The animal (Daryl or Yogi) are just doing what they do..you can't fault them for that.

P.S. You know this is just a tv show...right?


----------



## Lord Homicide

J, I think the thought of Daryl is making you woozy. That doesn't make any sense. Lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> J, I think the thought of Daryl is making you woozy. That doesn't make any sense. Lol


:jol:Goodness! I give up!:googly: I think my judgment might be clouded with dirt 'n grimes. (Rick, that is....)


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Copchick said:


> I'll re-word that, "...the glistening moisture on his muscular, defined arms, that flex with a glow in the dim light as he picks up his crossbow, which help contribute to the fantasies of the women on Haunt Forum" Yeah, that sounds much better. Thanks OC. Watch for my ebook to be published soon.


LMAO !

Actually, that sounds great....


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Goodness! I give up!:googly: I think my judgment might be clouded with dirt 'n grimes. (Rick, that is....)


I thought you liked Daryl? I'm so confused....


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Lord Homicide said:


> Lol BARF! Tina you're hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, why don't you ladies get together for a ladies night out and watch slow mo walking dead scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OC: not wishful thinking for me! This girl goopiness over TWD cast. BARF!


 Damn...those Bon bons look good !


----------



## Pumpkin5

Oaklawn Crematory said:


> I thought you liked Daryl? I'm so confused....


:jol:Always keep 'em guessing....that's the way, (uh-huh, uh-huh) I like it.(uh-Huh, uh-huh)


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I'll re-word that, "...the glistening moisture on his muscular, defined arms, that flex with a glow in the dim light as he picks up his crossbow, which help contribute to the fantasies of the women on Haunt Forum" Yeah, that sounds much better. Thanks OC. Watch for my ebook to be published soon.


I'm almost sad I gave up smoking all those years ago - I could use a cigarette right now LOL


----------



## tjc67

AMC is running a Walking Dead marathon from the beginning starting the 30th for New Years. It looks like the "spin off" is moving along nicely and really hope they pick a completely different area to set it in.
While early crossovers with TWD characters would be cool, I'd love to see it set up north somewhere and the difficulty of dealing with nasty winters and all the trouble that brings. Southern California might be interesting just for the sheer volume of walkers that you'd end up with.


----------



## Copchick

RIP Tyreese. 

That was a pretty unique show last night. Sorry to see Tyreese go. I'm not too fond of Noah. He is bad luck it seems.


----------



## tracey

*walking dead*

it made me so sad to see tyrese leave its not far.


----------



## Headless

I'm still trying to work out how that ep fits in. Haven't watched this week's episode yet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay.....our team has come to Alexandria. Why did Daryl not take a shower???:googly: I mean...come on! That's the FIRST thing I would do. Running water??? OMG!


----------



## Abunai

Taking a shower brings with it an implied buy-in and acceptance of Alexandria.
Daryl is not letting his guard down...yet.
They are all apprehensive. Daryl is just more so than the rest.


----------



## Copchick

I think Carol is playing it smart. Daryl seems like a caged animal. I think he senses something isn't what it appears to be. Also, I was glad Glen knocked that guy on his ass.

Ladies...what did we think of Rick Grimes all clean shaven and bare chested? Sorry men, but I actually said out loud, "daaammmnnn" when he came out to answer the door.


----------



## matrixmom

I think this new place is a "breeding" ground for a new civilization. Thats why they have taken in Grimes Gang. 
I think though, Grimes crew will figure out quickly where there guns went to and become the new "sheriff". Deanna and her crew maybe smart and be able to "read" people, but I dont think it compares with the cunning of the Grimes Gang. Deanna and the town has no idea what hit em....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Ladies...what did we think of Rick Grimes all clean shaven and bare chested? Sorry men, but I actually said out loud, "daaammmnnn" when he came out to answer the door.


I will say this....his eyes are incredibly BLUE! I like him better with a little five o'clock shadow, rather than cleanly shaven, but yes....he was looking hot. (I think I would have offered to cut his hair too....)

I agree, I'm glad Glen knocked that Nazi out! I liked it when Rick said, if the Alexandrian's don't play nice, then Rick's gang will take over. I like the sound of that. (Did anyone else think it was cruel what the two guys were doing to that Walker? I mean, I know he's a Walker....but that was really cruel. A knife to the brain seems so much kinder.)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deanna and her husband resemble Bill and Melinda Gates to me...


----------



## highbury

I loved last night's episode!

SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT: a very "80s gore" episode and the scene where Aiden was ripped apart by the zombies seemed to me to be an homage to George Romero's _Day of the Dead_, where Rhodes was ripped apart in a very similar scene at the end of that film. And poor Noah, just as he was starting to plan for the future. You NEVER do that on The Walking Dead!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:joloor little Noah....it's splitsville for him.


----------



## Copchick

Only 28 more hours!!!!

Since the season ended, to help me deal with TWD withdrawals I pretended the characters all went on summer vacation. I can't wait! I'm so excited! They're coming back tomorrow!

(I'm such a goofball.)


----------



## Headless

I'm looking forward to it too CC!


----------



## tjc67

That was a very interesting episode with how they did the flashbacks and everything. A good setup for the season. (don't want to go into details yet in case others have not seen it yet)


----------



## Lord Homicide

It was rather boring to me; so much that I read the comic synopsis of the issues this season will follow. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end.


----------



## Copchick

The episode was a little hard to follow at first but I got it as it went on. I would have liked to have seen more interaction with Rick and Morgan after Rick killed that dude. The quarry scene was cool. I had no idea they were all actors and not fx walkers.

The big question, who's blowing the horn? Is it the Wolves? Is it Carl's girlfriend? Is it a walker who is trying to drive again? Hmmm...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> The quarry scene was cool. I had no idea they were all actors and not fx walkers.


Yeah, it looked like a live _Where's Waldo?_ page


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm not loving Rick right now, hopefully Glen and Daryl can pull him back from the edge.

What's happening next? I'm dying to know who's blowing the horn. Is the kid trying to screw with Rick or is there an attack back at home?


----------



## Headless

It took me a while to settle into what was going on as well but I thought the transitions with the b/w were really interesting. Kudos to the director for the massive effort of having so many walkers on screen at once. The scene at the quarry I thought was just awesome, and how great was the shot of the walker coming through between the two trucks!


----------



## Copchick

^ Eww, yeah, that was good! The chest just peeled right open. Cool.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

WOW!!

OK, for starters I don't believe Glen is dead. He better not be. He's my favorite character

He's under all those blood, guts, intestines. Right next to a garbage container. Who says he can't slip under it? Hidden by the smell of death?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

PrettyGhoul said:


> WOW!!
> 
> OK, for starters I don't believe Glen is dead. He better not be. He's my favorite character
> 
> He's under all those blood, guts, intestines. Right next to a garbage container. Who says he can't slip under it? Hidden by the smell of death?


i don't like it, but i'll be much more disappointed in the show if they cheat us by having him live through that. I can't imagine any plausible way for him to get out of there. Like someone mentioned in another forum, maybe Gandalf will send the eagles to rescue him...


----------



## tjc67

In the above view it looks like he might of been scooting under the dumpster. I kept wondering why they didn't use the trick of covering themselves in walker goo when things got bad earlier. So maybe he does something like that. 
Spoiler below

On the other hand, he did eventually die in the comics so maybe they moved it up a ways.


----------



## Copchick

I think that was Nicholas' blood and gore the walkers were chowing on, Glen's. I can't say that I didn't have a tremendous "gasp" when I saw that scene. I think he got under the dumpster. In the next couple of episodes, I think the others in the group will be thinking Glen is dead, then he'll walk into Alexandria. They'll all be sitting around a campfire while Glen tells of his escape from the horde while they ate Nicholas. 

Did you watch the "Talking Dead"? Scott Gimple had sent a note to TD and said that either in part or in whole, Glen will be in future episodes. Hmm... If Glen really is dead, maybe Maggie is pregnant?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't read comics but, like I said above, I read synopses of all the comic issues and it appears that will not be the case. Then again, per the comic line, Carol was supposed to die in the prison scene so it's safe to say that the series departs from the printed story for the better of the show... perhaps? Still a "holy ****" scene. I'm just glad that weasel shot himself.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> i don't like it, but i'll be much more disappointed in the show if they cheat us by having him live through that. I can't imagine any plausible way for him to get out of there. Like someone mentioned in another forum, maybe Gandalf will send the eagles to rescue him...


OK, I was being a little flippant and you made me laugh with the Ganadalf thing. I do hope Glen lives. I've cheated with looking him up in the comics, but this is TV and I hope they keep him alive I really don't believe this was Glen's death scene.

I could see how the producers make him stay dead with this scene or he survives by crawling under the trash container (maybe they'll just wait until fans have a say).

I watch The Talking Dead too, and it wouldn't surprise me if Maggie and Glen have a baby. The whole "maybe he'll be back, part of him will be back..etc "

Anyway, I love this show and am really looking forward to the rest of this season.


----------



## tjc67

I really enjoyed last night's episode with filling in Morgan's story. Doesn't hurt that I've been a fan of Lenny James since Jericho. Don't want to get into to much detail for anyone that hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow again! Is it weird that I watch this and want a happy ending?


----------



## Headless

LOL we had that very discussion at our house PG. I think it's human nature to want the happy ending - just not sure it's achievable in a zombie apocalypse..........


----------



## drevilstein

Just saw where they cast Jeffery Dean Morgan as Negan. Should be interesting.


----------



## randomr8

We just found out ( thru our daughter) that Glenn isn't dead. Guess we need to catch up!
Stopped watching because we thought he was.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Copchick

I say "Yum!" too Jana, but I think he's going to be somewhat unattractive when he starts messing with the group. I liked him from the movie, "P.S. I Love You".


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I say "Yum!" too Jana, but I think he's going to be somewhat unattractive when he starts messing with the group. I liked him from the movie, "P.S. I Love You".


:jol:I'm right with you....love that movie, he was the perfect dying husband. He was also good in Peace, Love, and Misunderstanding. He is kind of hot.


----------



## BillyVanpire

Happy Valentines Day ..

Mid season starts with a Bang!

no spoilers..just wow.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I actually cheered at the television screen...I did.... I thought it was a fantastic intro, after some less than stellar shows. This one had everything I love about the series and more! When the biker gang when up in flames, it was just wonderful!!!


----------



## Copchick

I totally LOVED the episode! When that beginning scene occurred, I actually yelled, "Holy Sh!t!". I'm glad Sam, Jesse and "Porch Dick junior" Ron are gone. Hope Carl survives. It was good to see the Alexandrians go out and help Rick and company destroy the walkers.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I totally LOVED the episode! When that beginning scene occurred, I actually yelled, "Holy Sh!t!". I'm glad Sam, Jesse and "Porch Dick junior" Ron are gone. Hope Carl survives. It was good to see the Alexandrians go out and help Rick and company destroy the walkers.


:jolang Tina, you are just as blood thirsty as Bobzilla. His first words to me after watching the episode were, "Thank God the weak ones died"....(or words to that effect).....you guys are brutal.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha I'm with you Tina. That first ep was amazing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well,I'm not really sure what it means that no one has commented on this show for awhile. In my case I cancelled cable (bummed about that but my cable/phone/internet service was almost 230 a month; now just internet and phone is 39) so had to wait to watch The Walking Dead on netflix. I'm all caught up including Sundays show.

I was hoping they would go against the comics and keep Glen alive and Abraham too. I would have liked to have seen where his relationship with Sasha would have led...maybe a mini Abraham. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens next.


----------



## Copchick

So, what did everyone think of the episode? O...M...G! I thought Abraham went out in true Abraham style. I did not expect Glen to meet Lucille. I know some people are outraged about the violence, but they give warnings at the beginning and after each commercial break, so they shouldn't have been too surprised. If you watched the last minute of the last season 6 episode, you knew what the result was going to be. Anyway, I really liked how the make up was done, fantastic actually. I hope Maggie is the one who kills Negan. We'll see!


----------



## Headless

I haven't watched it yet but I am looking forward to finding the time to do so. Shane saw it and said it was incredibly intense. VERY sad to see Abraham go.


----------



## randomr8

I'm having trouble starting this season. Or moving past the season opener.


----------



## Headless

I'm not surprised R8...... I'm lagging a bit too this season


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I cannot believe so many people have "missed" hitting Negan with a bullet. WHAT??? (I have to admit, there is something likeable about that bloodthirsty brut.) :undecidekin:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ totally agree. It's way over drawn how "invulnerable" he is


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay....after the season finale...I have questions...I actually am going back and re-watching past episodes....I think I must have missed some details along the way. I get up at 5:00 in the mornings so by the time Walking Dead is on, I'm probably not as wide awake as I need to be....Was the scene with Sasha and Abraham a memory, or was it a dream? I am so irritated at the garbage people and their creepy leader for betraying Rick. I hope she takes a big knife to the head with her crunked up bangs. When Shiva jumped in the scene, I thought she had gotten Negan....I was screaming like a freak at the television...but no such luck.


----------



## BillyVanpire

Spoilers!

Sasha gets the ipod & the poison pill and gets in the coffin..
all the Abraham scenes were flash-forward ..dreams(?) while she was in the coffin.

confuzed me too, but that's how i figured it.
if you caught it, he would repeat what she said, like she was speaking to herself.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I cannot believe so many people have "missed" hitting Negan with a bullet. WHAT??? (I have to admit, there is something likeable about that bloodthirsty brut.) :undecidekin:


I kept thinking that too P5..... I hate that I can't completely HATE him. It's an awesome character and Jeffrey D is doing an equally awesome job of playing him. The Walker Sasha scene made me almost fall off my chair.


----------



## Copchick

P5 - The Sasha and Abraham scenes were taking place before the trip to take Maggie to the Hilltop to see the doctor, a memory. I loved that Shiva got two kills! Oh and I can't stand those garbage people either!!! 
Overall, it was interesting seeing the development of this season's characters. Anyone know where Gregory went? Hmm.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Billy, how were those scenes flash-forward when they are both dead?

Spoilers below. 

I might say some controversial things below but hey, free country right? The statements below kind of jump around in the episode. 

==========

Who thought or said "oh ****" when the explosives did not detonate?

Negan is rad. I wish he would flip to a good guy and Rick becomes a bad guy. 

Rick better kick ass next season or I'll be rooting for him to die. He's rolled over and become too much of a candy ass for my taste. 

I was getting goose bumps as Negan was about to tee-off on Carl's head then that damn tiger screwed it up. Needless to say, I don't like Carl and wish he'd die but that probably won't happen. 

Shiva is cool but it took her too long to kill anyone. I mean, two people in what span of time...??? Roy would have probably been grateful that tiger in his show as his career would have still been intact. (That's a slam at shiva, not Siegfried & Roy). 

Where's Gregory?

Michonne... I'm sorry but bitch please... You are too tough to get your ass kicked like that by a creepy junkyard chick. That was unreal. 

Jadis (junkyard group, the Scavengers', leader) isn't my favorite person but she totally dominated Rick. I actually enjoyed watching her kick him off the platform. (Anyone looked up the lady that plays her? Pollyanna McIntosh - she's a Scottish model). All of their actions will be unpredictable because they are not part of the comic story, I read.

I'm kind of starting to like Ezekiel more although he moves like the predator in slow motion during the fight scenes.

Loved it when Sasha fell out of the casket at Negan. Lol, I bet that scared the hell out of him.

=== kids are up - more to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^Well LH, you are nothing if not thought provoking. I spoke to a friend and he said the same thing, the exchange between Sasha and Abraham was what had happened before they went on the fateful run that ended with Glen and Abraham getting killed. Or was it the trip to Hilltop? I'm not sure which it was....

As for Shiva, poor little baby, she probably hasn't had fresh people meat in a while...let her feast! (BTW, how great would it be for them to hold Saviors as prisoners and feed them to Shiva when she was hungry....beats the crap out of having to find fresh meat for that big girl.)

As far as your thoughts on Carl and Rick....I guess I can see your impatience with those two....but I like Carl, he has had a helluva hard up bringing....I'm glad Shiva intervened. Rick? Well, I think he can be a pansy at times, but he has a lot on his shoulders...I think each person that dies under his leadership becomes a link in his chain...that is probably getting to be heavy chain to drag around every day.

(Let me preface this by saying I LOVE Jeffrey Dean Morgan, I have always had quite a crush on him....that being said...) Negan is a punk, he is very self serving, like all dictators. All the rules of the Sanctuary serve Negan's wants and desires, he cares very little for those who serve him.... He is a bully and he is weak...he will fall. I wish Sasha had munched on his face....but now, I want Shiva to feast on his guts after she shreds him to pieces. (I am torn between wanting Shiva to get Negan and wanting Maggie to put a bullet between his eyes....I think that would be poetic.)

And Michone is a tough girl, look who ended up splattered on the pavement...it wasn't her.

Sasha....what a wonderful girl....she outsmarted Negan, I wish she didn't die, but she gave the Alexandrians a chance....she probably ended up being the one that saved everyone of the survivors.....

You say tomato, I say ketchup....different strokes for different people....right?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :Negan is a punk, he is very self serving, like all dictators. All the rules of the Sanctuary serve Negan's wants and desires, he cares very little for those who serve him.... He is a bully and he is weak...he will fall.


 but at least he has a zero tolerance for the mistreatment of women. Right?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> but at least he has a zero tolerance for the mistreatment of women. Right?


:undecidekin:Unless of course, you count the mistreatment of women by his own hands.....I don't think any of his "wives" willingly went with him.... He saves all the women to be in his harem, and judging from the way his wives all conspired to kill him, I don't think they enjoy his antics. He is a punk...and I hope Maggie gets to stab him between the eyes...or Rosita...or Carol....:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

True. 

Does anything it would behoove the writers to have a female kill Negan in lieu of a male character?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I agree, it would be poetic for it to be Maggie, just because of what he did to Glen and Abraham.....but a big part of me wants it to be Shiva...or Daryl....


----------



## Copchick

Remember "who shot J.R."? That's going to be one of the season's endings..."who killed Negan?". I hope it's Maggie. That would be some justice. It's gotta be Maggie.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lol. 

Does anyone know what's so damn special about Maggie?


----------



## Copchick

She's badass! Duh! 

But really though, she went from being the farmer's naïve daughter, not knowing what the outside world was like, and what her capabilities were until Rick's group showed up on the farm. I think she has a leadership quality about her and she isn't afraid to do whatever needs to be done to make their world better. She's a strong woman.


----------



## randomr8

Ya know. I haven't watched an episode since they killed Glenn. Several season ended with me feeling like I wasn't gonna watch another. No sure why Glenn's death tipped me over.


----------



## Headless

I've struggled with it too R8. I've watched but usually days after it has gone to air - I've watched the recording.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Glenn died??? Damn it! Spoiler warning plz. Just kidding


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha a bit behind the 8 ball there LH


----------



## jdubbya

Anyone still watching? I do, but not sure I like the direction the show has taken. Kind of a sucker for it so will stick around a bit to see but it's lost a lot of it's appeal.


----------



## Headless

That's funny - Shane and I were talking about how there hasn't been any mention of TWD on Hauntforum in a long while. Yep I'm still watching. I'm kind of feeling weird about where it's at but I think it still has legs. I wasn't so sure about that a season or so ago.


----------



## DandyBrit

Still half-way through season 7 so have a lot of catch-up to do. Disagree with some of the events but will keep on with it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm still watching and still enjoy the show. I admit it sometimes seems like the writers have forgotten past plot points and events seem dumb (like Carl's death or the reason Rick attacked the Saviors) but because this is the only show like this on the air I'm pretty much willing to forgive all...although I do sometimes rant.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I still enjoy watching The Walking Dead. I just watched episode 11 in season 9 and just _loved_ the bit during Ezekiel's mission where they are listening to the mission mix tape and jamming out. When Jerry turns to Carol and mouths the lyrics to "It's all right now" (Eddie Harris) and winks, I just laughed. LOVED that scene.


----------



## Headless

Yes we're still watching as well. I don't think it has quite the depth it had before but I'll keep watching while I'm still entertained. Sad that more of the main characters will be leaving though.


----------



## jdubbya

Anyone still watching? I am. Came close to bagging it but the Whisperers are a creepy lot and this season has been pretty good thus far. I know many people who have stopped watching altogether but admittedly I'm still a fan.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Can't believe that the series is coming to an end tomorrow.








I'm gonna hafta buy the complete series and watch it again beginning to end.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Aaaaaaand..... face plant. 








Don't know what other fans thought of TWD finally, but I thought it sucked. Why do so many great shows lay an egg on the final episode? Again, this is my opinion, but it was more of a season finally than a series finally. Ugh. I guess we have the other 176 episodes to enjoy even if the finish was bad.


----------



## bobby2003

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Aaaaaaand..... face plant.
> View attachment 22937
> 
> Don't know what other fans thought of TWD finally, but I thought it sucked. Why do so many great shows lay an egg on the final episode? Again, this is my opinion, but it was more of a season finally than a series finally. Ugh. I guess we have the other 176 episodes to enjoy even if the finish was bad.


It's reasons like this that make me glad I bailed on that show half way through the premier episode.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

bobby2003 said:


> It's reasons like this that make me glad I bailed on that show half way through the premier episode.


Well.... I wouldn't say the other 99.5% of the episodes weren't fantastic. Just the last one sucked IMO. It was worthy of a season finally... not a series finally. Most of the episodes were really good. I wouldn't have given up after S1:E1. It really was a great show in general. If you gave up half way through S1:E1, I'd highly recommend buying the series DVDs when available, or watching online starting from Ep1 if you have other access. There were some irritating characters over the years as there are with any TV show, but some fantastic ones too. The show in general was pretty [email protected] good. And who doesn't want to hear Andrew Lincoln call out to "CORAL!" [sic]. That's an inside joke that I'm not sure even other fans would understand. 😁 I don't know why when he'd scream out "Carl", it always sounded like "Coral" to me.


----------

